# What color would the babies turn out to be?



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey I have a pair of pigeons that have paired up and should be laying eggs any day now. The male is red with a little light blue on his back and the female is black with white flights and white foot feathers. Does anyone know what I should expect the babies to look like? ANyone know which color would be dominant?

THanks.


----------



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

Lol i'm no genetic expert but does white flights indicate that they are carrying the recessive gene of white? Soo maybe somewhere in the line of the babies maybe any color of being splashed. Like I said i'm no expert here LOL!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi Pigeonfan, Can you post a picture of these two birds.You say that the red has some blue on his back,which could make him a red mimic INDIGO,this would have an effect on the color that he would throw,as indigo is a modifier that has effects * GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Until we know whether the hen is ash-red, recessive red, or indigo, then it's hard to say what you will get. Ash-red is dominant to black (blue). You could get varying amounts of white or none at all, just depends on what both birds carry. Pictures would help a lot.


----------



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey I posted pics on backyardchickens. Here is the link. The cock is red and the hen is black.


http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=4785039#p4785039


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

according to my pigeon instinct,,,,, the chicks may be white and red with half feathers on legs.


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

Pigeonfan94 said:


> Hey I posted pics on backyardchickens. Here is the link. The cock is red and the hen is black.
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=4785039#p4785039



In srilanka the red one is worth a fortune.
in Srilankan currency a pair may cost unto Rs.10000


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The red one is recessive red. The color underneath the RR is blue, although we don't know what pattern. Some babies will be black, and some will be blue of some pattern. All babies will carry recessive red. And like I said before, there is no telling how much white they will have.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

one good way to tell is to post a pic when you get babies and they are all featherd out and show us all! we love pics...


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Pigeonfan94 said:


> Hey I have a pair of pigeons that have paired up and should be laying eggs any day now. The male is red with a little light blue on his back and the female is black with white flights and white foot feathers. Does anyone know what I should expect the babies to look like? ANyone know which color would be dominant?
> 
> THanks.


Try this...

http://www.national-federation.co.uk/Pigeon_Calculator_Advanced.htm

... it likely won't be exact, but it may give you an idea... or you can just wait for their eggs to hatch and see in a few weeks after that.


----------

